# Saskatchewan honours fallen via place names



## The Bread Guy (18 Feb 2015)

Nice touch ....


> .... Eight people who lost their lives serving the province and country are being honoured by the provincial government.
> 
> The new names are:
> 
> ...



More on SK's Geomemorial program here.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (18 Feb 2015)

Capt Mackenzie was the co-pilot of the Griffon, not the passenger.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Feb 2015)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Capt Mackenzie was the co-pilot of the Griffon, not the passenger.



Interesting - here's the SK government's account ....


> •Lake MacKenzie – Named after Capain Juli-Ann Dawn MacKenzie (Weyburn, Saskatchewan), who, while serving with the Canadian Air Force, was killed with her co-pilot on July 18, 2002, when her helicopter crashed during severe weather while on a search and rescue mission in Labrador.


.... and here's an obit ....


> .... Died tragically 18 July 2002 in a helicopter crash near Goose Bay, Labrador, where she was serving as a pilot of a CH-146 Griffon ....


.... as well as what sounds like an official statement from the GG's office ....


> .... Capt Mackenzie died July 18, 2002 in a helicopter crash near Goose Bay, Labrador, where she was serving as a pilot of a CH-146 Griffon with 444 Combat Support Squadron. She was returning from a search and rescue tasking in the vicinity of Davis Inlet, Labrador, endeavouring to locate an overdue fishing vessel. Capt Mackenzie was killed along with fellow pilot, Captain Colin Sonoski ....


.... and a media report .....


> .... The bodies of the two dead pilots - Capt. Colin Sonoski, 39, of Etobicoke, Ont., and 30-year-old Capt. Juli-Ann Mackenzie of Weyburn, Sask. - were recovered the next day and brought to St. John‘s, Nfld., for an autopsy ....


Sounds like the media needs to do a bit more research - will share this with them.


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Feb 2015)

They also imply that Nichola Goddard was a Patricia.


----------

